# How do you and your hedgie handle thunderstorms?



## shadowlynx (May 4, 2010)

We had a major series of thunderstorms roal through Oklahomalast night. I had just gotten Harriet out to sit with me when things started to get a bit rougher and closer. It really was not even in my thoughts that the storm could affect her as it does dogs and some other animals. She is still learning to get used to me and is a bit poppy and hissy on a general basis with me touching her at random, but last night she was excessively so! I got the feeling the storm was triggering her behavior and after a few tries I decided it was best to put her back in her cage so she could "hide" and feel safe in her house. 

How do handle storms with your hedgie if any others reacte the same way? Is it best to let her be in her cage or have her out holding her close to me even if I do not pet on her...to build a bond?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I never even considered that thunderstorms could make hedgehogs anxious the way dogs get. I don't get a lot here so it's never been much of a problem but the few that I have had I'm pretty sure my hedgehog slept right through.

I always put warm snugglesafe discs or hand warmers in their igloos when it thunderstorms, in case there's a power outage (which there usually is around here), then I just leave them be. If they sleep through it then they aren't bothered by it. However if you hedgehog starts running around his cage like a maniac (this is what dogs do when they are freaked out at thunderstorms) then I would say taking her out and snuggling with her your lap, maybe in a quiet room in the house, is probably a good thing to do  

But if your hedgehog just gets really hissy and poppy and doesn't want to be held during the thunderstorm, I would say leaving her in her "safe place" ie her igloo, is the best thing you can do. Thunderstorms freak me out too, and I feel safest in my bed, so I think your hedgie probably does too.


----------

